# Why do pigeons fight?



## Rock Dove

Sometimes when I'm outdoors feeding the pigeons, I observe that once in a while, two pigeons will puff and coo at each other and then start to fight by chasing, flapping their wings at each other, pecking and pulling each other's feathers. Also, sometimes a pigeon will find a smaller pigeon and "bully" it by pulling its feathers. 

What's the purpose of the fights? (food? Territory?)


----------



## maryco

Hello Rock Dove,

Yes, that's perfectly normal pigeon behaviour, I see it all the time in the ferals I watch on my balcony as well. It's usually for territory and sometimes if a new pigeons joins a flock he will recieve that treatement for awhile until they get used to him and he is allowed to stay. Young birds also get 'picked' on most of the time by the big males if they are eating the seed or go too close to a nesting spot, other adults get pecked if they get too close to another's mate or nest as well, but most of the time they just do it to each other . 
The babies will get used to it though and keep a distance though some will attack back


----------

